

Toyko Hit by 6.2 Earthquake. - surbas
http://typhoon.yahoo.co.jp/weather/jp/earthquake/

======
unfunco
And interestingly, predicted by /u/theearthquakeguy on reddit.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/japan/comments/24lw5u/shaky_around_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/japan/comments/24lw5u/shaky_around_takayama/ch969hd?context=3)

------
arrowgunz
*Tokyo

~~~
marak830
Tokyo was only hit by a 5-, i got a 4 here in Totsuka. Really it was just a
matter of waking up to see if it was a big one, it wasnt, back to sleep :-)

~~~
bluehex
The quake was a 6.2 in magnitude while the intensity felt in Tokyo was 5- as
you said.

~~~
marak830
you are correct i was meant to mention that. interrupted sleep and all and
pre-coffee replying haha.

